# Third kid means we are outnumbered!



## dwaynewilliams (Feb 1, 2010)

Just found out that we are having another baby. This will be our third. I thought that making babies was in the past, but God gave us another oops. I'm happy, but feeling overwhelmed. This new baby is putting a lot of pressure on me. I'm going to have to get that minivan now. Our other two kids are in public school full time now. Just when I thought I wouldn't have to pay for child care any more. I'm 36 and I'm going to be spending the rest of my thirties raising another baby. I can't believe it. We were just getting back to having a little more fun again. As I said before, it's a little overwhelming this time around. Any advice from anyone?


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

The only advice I have for you is to enjoy it. They grow up way to fast.

Congratulations!!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

d4life said:


> The only advice I have for you is to enjoy it. They grow up way to fast.
> 
> Congratulations!!


:iagree: Enjoy it while it lasts!

And Congrats! :smthumbup:


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Advice? Don't get a minivan! 

OK, just ribbing you about that part.

Yeah, they outnumber you. But we've found that sibling rivalry prevents them from ever ganging up on us. They're at odds with each other too much to band together into us vs. them.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> Advice? Don't get a minivan!
> 
> OK, just ribbing you about that part.


We have 5 kids (17 - 2) and my wife runs a child day care business from home so we do have a 12 seat minibus. However our "family car" is a 7 seat 4 by 4 (SUV in the states) great with me as this allows me to have my 2 seat roadster as my daily driver.

ENJOY YOURSELVES & CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Congratulations! 

Having 3 children is not bad at all. I would of loved having a 4th and fully regret not going through with it. 

I couldn't do the minivan. My husband was trying so hard to talk me into the minivan. We ended up getting an 8 passenger SUV. Having 3 children never stopped us from going on vacation whether we took the kids or not. The first 3 years was the most busiest. I don't think it is difficult until they hit the teens and think they are close enough to being an adult.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations! I've been a dad in my 20s and again in my 30s. I enjoyed my last one the most. Bet you will, too.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> Congratulations! I've been a dad in my 20s and again in my 30s. I enjoyed my last one the most. Bet you will, too.


I have to agree with this. Although becoming a father for the first time was the most amazing thing I have ever done I have had more time for our youngest than with any of the others .That is more to do with our family finances then as opposed to now so it may not be the same for all.


----------



## dwaynewilliams (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the good wishes everyone. Been looking at some minivans and they don't seem that bad. We are really going to have to lean on family and friends to help us out. My wife and I both have high profile jobs that leave very little time for much else. It is a struggle to be good parents to the children we already have. I just want to be a good dad. I don't want my children thinking that I didn't spend enough time with them. And more kids means that I have to make more money. Which means working harder at my job. Same for my wife.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats! Our last one was born when I was 43, so I (somewhat) jokingly talk about trying to live long enough to retire, but I wouldn't trade her for ANYTHING.

I've been outnumbered since 1995, and we still own a 12-passenger van.


----------

